# Jak sie pozbyc: mount: only root can do that? Samba

## demoh

```
 mount -t smbfs -o rw -o username=login,password=haslo //laptop/AiSD /mnt/samba/

mount: only root can do that
```

Z sudo przed poleceniem dziala tylko pojawia sie problem z zapisem plikow przez zwyklego uzytkownika, jak tego sie pozbyc? Planuje zrobic maly alias z sudo ale nie dziala mi zapisywanie plikow  :Sad:  root moze :/

A ktos wie od czego moze sie pojawiac taki komunikat podczas montowania: ?

```
init_iconv: Conversion from UTF-8 to 1255 not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to ASCII

init_iconv: Conversion from 1255 to UTF-16LE not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to UTF-16LE
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Dodaj wpis do /etc/fstab pozwalający na montowanie tego przez dowolnego użytkownika.

----------

## timor

Może sys-apps/pmount ?

----------

## demoh

Zwierzak: A jak ma wygladac wpis w fstab z wszystkimi mozliwymi scierzkami dla samby? Mozna takie cos zrobic?

timor: Czym w telegraficznym skrocie sie rozni pmount od zwyklego mount? Wiem poszukam w googlach ale bym poprosil jakies odczucia od jego uzytkownika  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Zwierzak: A jak ma wygladac wpis w fstab z wszystkimi mozliwymi scierzkami dla samby? Mozna takie cos zrobic?
> 
> timor: Czym w telegraficznym skrocie sie rozni pmount od zwyklego mount? Wiem poszukam w googlach ale bym poprosil jakies odczucia od jego uzytkownika 

 

```
timor@timor ~ $ eix pmount

[I] sys-apps/pmount

     Available versions:  0.9.9 ~0.9.11 0.9.13

     Installed versions:  0.9.13(15:38:06 2007-06-10)(crypt hal)

     Homepage:            http://www.piware.de/projects.shtml

     Description:         Policy based mounter that gives the ability to mount removable devices as a user
```

----------

## bartmarian

smbmount i smbumount ?

----------

## demoh

bartmarian: chyba najbardziej przypasowalo mi Twoje rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

Wie ktos moze jak moge sie pozbyc tych bledow konwersji miedzy typami kodownia?

A tak wogole da rade zrobic alias z parametrem dla smbmount? Bo niechce mi sie wpisywac ciagle scierzki gdzie ma byc montowane oraz loginu i hasla :/

Dzieki za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dodaj wpis do /etc/fstab pozwalający na montowanie tego przez dowolnego użytkownika.

 

przylaczam sie do pytania... jaki to wpis?  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Dodaj wpis do /etc/fstab pozwalający na montowanie tego przez dowolnego użytkownika. 
> 
> przylaczam sie do pytania... jaki to wpis? 

 Jak dla cdrom'u/dvd -> user

----------

